# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] On en a chié pour faire le 167, on a été charrette

## Emile Zoulou

Pfiou. Encore un bouclage épique pour ce 167e numéro de Canard PC qui paraîtra le 15 mars 2008, et un peu plus tôt si vous sacrifiez un ou deux orteils.
   Vous pourrez y lire entre autres le test par El Gringo sur deux pages du jeu PC adapté de la mytho série *Lost*, l'avis de Threanor sur le builder de Haemimont *Imperium Romanum*, comment la rédaction a été bluffée par *Turning point*, un incroyable FPS avec d'incroyables  nazis, des infos sur *Damnation*, un bilan de Dr Terraboule sur *Cebit* ainsi qu'un dossier hard, oh oui très hard, sur le Nehalem d'*Intel*.

   Deux dossiers au sommaire de ce bi-mois : Le papier d’Elfedac sur l'optimisation des drivers graphiques et le morceau de bravoure d'Omar Boulon, une réflexion de 8 pages sur l'art et le jeu vidéo. Affirmer qu'il en a sué sang et eau pour le pondre relève du doux euphémisme.

   P.S.: Selon un critère de qualité rigoureux, ce canard a été gavé aux news débiles et aux Couly strips _Blague-Vador_.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Best.cover.ever.

Quant au dossier du sieur Boulon, pour avoir eu la chance de le lire, j'ai envie de dire : thumbs up.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai hâte de lire l'article d' O.Boulon.

----------


## Guest

J'ai hâte de lire les petites phrases en haut des news. :huhu:

----------


## Athmos

j'ai hâte aussi. Je posterai un screenshot dans le jeu du can'art si on tombe d'accord  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai hâte de tenir la double page du milieu qui ne manquera pas de se dégrafer.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Facteur, presse le pas, mon abo n'attend pas. ::P:

----------


## Pen²

chouette programme  :;):

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

VITTTEEEUUUUUU !!!!!! Il me faut ma dose !

----------


## Guest

J'ai hâte de lire les noms des rédacteurs en bas des pages.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai hâte de pouvoir créer un topic qui dira "que non c'est plus ce que c'était, c'est pas drôle cpc aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs je vais me désabonner".

----------


## Velgos

Art et jeux vidéo par Boulon? Damned, peut-être va-t-on enfin sortir des poncifs auxquels nous ont habitués ce genre de comparaison.
Pour donner dans le diapason:

J'ai hâte de connaître l'angle d'attaque de Boulon.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'ai hâte de pouvoir créer un topic qui dira "que non c'est plus ce que c'était, c'est pas drôle cpc aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs je vais me désabonner".


N'oublie pas le drapeau breton.

----------


## Toxic

J'ai hâte de l'acheter ne serait-ce que pour savoir comment un simple "non" peut remplir tout un dossier.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Pfiou. Encore un bouclage épique pour ce 167ième numéro de Canard PC qui paraitra le 15 Mars 2008, et un peu plus tôt si vous sacrifiez un ou deux .
>    ...


moi je suis d'accord pour sacrifier un ou deux. même trois si il faut.
mais bon vivement bientôt, même si c'était mieux âvant.

quand à l'idée d'un sujet de Mr Boulon sur l'art et les jeux vidéo, sur 8 pages en plus, ça me fait un de ses effets j'vous dis pas. non, non inutile d'insister.
 ::wub::

----------


## Maxwell

> le morceau de bravoure d'Omar Boulon, une réflexion de 8 pages sur l'art et le jeu vidéo.





> J'ai hâte de l'acheter ne serait-ce que pour savoir comment un simple "non" peut remplir tout un dossier.


Ok.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ok.


Désolé pour le dérangement, on vous le reprend, il est un peu à bout en ce moment le Maxwell.

Sinon, j'ai hâte de tourner les pages pour voir si elles se suivent.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai hâte de l'acheter ne serait-ce que pour savoir comment un simple "non" peut remplir tout un dossier.


[/intervention utile]

Pas mieux...
Et je peux pourtant attendre... ^^
Mais curieux tout de même, surtout que de ce que j'en ai ressenti sur le fofo jusqu'à présent, l'avis du monsieur était assez... Euh... Comme dit Toxic quoi.

----------


## Guest

J'ai hâte de l'acheter pour lire la nouvelle pub sur les serveurs de jeu.

----------


## Dar

Les paris sont ouvert pour savoir qu'elle sera la police utilisée pour faire rentrer le "Non" dans les 8 pages.

----------


## Maxwell

Mais le non à quelle question ?...

----------


## greenflo

> Mais le non à quelle question ?...


Savoir si les fleches sur les téléporteurs indiquent la direction de la sortie.

----------


## Tromzy

J'ai hâte de voir la soluce des jeux croisés de ce numéro que j'ai pas encore fait.

----------


## Maxwell

> Savoir si les fleches sur les téléporteurs indiquent la direction de la sortie.


Et merde...  ::|: 



> J'ai hâte de voir la soluce des jeux croisés de ce numéro que j'ai pas encore fait.


Pareil sauf que moi j'ai essayé de le faire. Maintenant il ressemble plus à rien. Comment un fabriquant de processeurs en 3 lettres peut ne pas être AMD ?

----------


## greenflo

> Pareil sauf que moi j'ai essayé de le faire. Maintenant il ressemble plus à rien. Comment un fabriquant de processeurs en 3 lettres peut ne pas être AMD ?


C'est parce que t'écris trop gros, Intel, ça tient en serrant bien.

----------


## Tromzy

Bin ça peut être NEC non ?

----------


## Athmos

"l'art et le jeu vidéo", c'est pas forcement "le jeu vidéo est-il un art", si je ne m'abuse. On pourrait aussi causer de la direction artistique des jeux, de ce que les jeux peuvent dire de l'art, de ce que le jeu peut comporter d'art sans en être un, de l'art inspiré par les jeux vidéos, etc... Y'a matière à écrire et à lire, quand même, faut juste pas restreindre le sujet à une déclaration de Molyneux ou un truc du genre.
Moi je suis curieux de connaitre le fruit des réflexions de boulon sur le sujet (et ev. de celles du reste de la rédac).

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

> Comment un fabriquant de processeurs en 3 lettres peut ne pas être AMD ?


En étant VIA ?  :;):

----------


## Athmos

> (...)
>  Comment un fabriquant de processeurs en 3 lettres peut ne pas être AMD ?


Je sais pas moi, VIA ?

----------


## Tromzy

Ha bin non, plutôt IBM.

----------


## Athmos

enfin bref ça manque pas en fait.

----------


## Tromzy

Spoiler Alert! 


Ha ouais je viens de regarder, c'est VIA, puisque ça va avec le a de "water"

----------


## Maxwell

Ha ouais, VIA...

C'est bon c'est ça.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'ai hâte d'aller l'acheter. Femme Actuelle fait un numéro best of.

----------


## bigxtra

Putain, je sens que ça va encore faire chauffer les boyaux de la tête, ça... Par contre, je vous préviens tout de suite : si ça part dans la définition de l'Art et autres considération philosophico-cerebro-branlesques, je pars acheter PC Jeux (mais si c'est entrecoupé de dessins de lapins roses genre "Il est où l'art? Dans ton cul!" pour refroidir le cerveau entre deux paragraphes (un genre de water-Couly...), à la limite ça peut passer).

Quoi qu'il en soit, le retour en force des dossiers est une très bonne chose (même si j'imagine qu'en ces temps de disette c'est surtout une nécessité...).

----------


## Balboing

Tient, moi j'ai hâte de lire le test de Lost, je sent que ça va être drôle..  ::P:

----------


## Velgos

> "l'art et le jeu vidéo", c'est pas forcement "le jeu vidéo est-il un art", si je ne m'abuse. On pourrait aussi causer de la direction artistique des jeux, de ce que les jeux peuvent dire de l'art, de ce que le jeu peut comporter d'art sans entre un, de l'art inspiré par les jeux vidéos, etc... Y'a matière à écrire et à lire, quand même, faut juste pas restreindre le sujet à une déclaration de Molyneux ou un truc du genre.
> Moi je suis curieux de connaitre le fruit des réflexions de boulon sur le sujet (et ev. de celles du reste de la rédac).


Certes mais la question posée sur la couv' est bien: "le jeu vidéo est-il un art?"

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Certes mais la question posée sur la couv' est bien: "le jeu vidéo est-il un art?"


C'est du racoling.

----------


## Maxwell

> Certes mais la question posée sur la couv' est bien: "le jeu vidéo est-il un art?"


Haaaaaaaa c'est la question à laquelle tout le monde veut dire NON sur 8 pages...

OK, je viens de comprendre, c'est la première fois aujourd'hui.

----------


## Trebad

> "l'art et le jeu vidéo", c'est pas forcement "le jeu vidéo est-il un art", si je ne m'abuse. On pourrait aussi causer de la direction artistique des jeux, de ce que les jeux peuvent dire de l'art, de ce que le jeu peut comporter d'art sans entre un, de l'art inspiré par les jeux vidéos, etc... Y'a matière à écrire et à lire, quand même, faut juste pas restreindre le sujet à une déclaration de Molyneux ou un truc du genre.
> Moi je suis curieux de connaitre le fruit des réflexions de boulon sur le sujet (et ev. de celles du reste de la rédac).


Un dossier de remplissage pour faire face au manque, scandaleux, de nouveautés PC dignes de de ce nom [non?] et de nos combinés claviers souris de pure gamers. Ah la la, mais pourquoi tant de haine. Par ailleurs, malgré tout le respect que je dois à Sire Boulon, j'ai une question complémentaire: Pourquoi lui?

----------


## half

Je rigole encore de la BD de Couly tellement elle est bonne !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Par ailleurs, malgré tout le respect que je dois à Sire Boulon, j'ai une question complémentaire: Pourquoi lui?


Ce dossier, c'est un truc qui tient à coeur à Boulon, et ce depuis bien longtemps. Il a vraiment bossé dessus comme un malade. On espère vraiment que ça vous plaira.

----------


## b0b0

la couv  est à chier, on voit bien que c'est pas la joconde

----------


## Backbone

Vas expliquer à un dev que c'est pas de l'art le code !
Certain considérè bien le tunning de r21 ou de bx comme un art, alors laissez moi croire que l'informatique en général est un art !

non mais oh !  ::):

----------


## Maxwell

> Vas expliquer à un dev que c'est pas de l'art le code !
> Certain considérè bien le tunning de r21 ou de bx comme un art, alors laissez moi croire que l'informatique en général est un art !
> 
> non mais oh !


Alors la tout à fait d'accord. Y'a qu'à voir comment j'indente pour comprendre ce que c'est que l'abstrait.

----------


## Athmos

c'est pas parce que "certains considèrent que..." qu'on va former nos opinions là dessus.

Je suis dev, et non c'est pas un art. pas au sens actuel du mot en tout cas. C'est pas parce que ça peut être très compliqué, parfois très subtil, et qu'on développe une sensibilité a une esthétique que c'est un art. Les mathématiques ou la physique ne sont pas un art non plus. Mais on va laisser le monsieur nous en parler.

----------


## Velgos

Blague à part j'ai une réflexion sur le sujet (=/= d'avis arrêté) depuis pas mal de temps et ça peut vraiment être passionnant, d'autant que Boulon n'est pas un (vrai) idiot (désolé pour la pommade mais c'est pour la comparaison qui suit).

Maintenant j'ai souvent lu ce genre de dossier tout au long de ma vie de lecteur de presse vidéoludique (mais pas que, hein) et jamais je ne suis tombé sur une étude digne de ce nom. Remplissage, c'était le mot, du blabla sur les graphismes et la french touch et basta. De toute évidence le rédacteur n'avait déjà aucune réflexion sur l'art donc ça partait super mal.

J'ai aussi lu des dossiers/articles traitant ce sujet mais cette fois dans une presse non spécialisée dans les jeux vidéo et venant d'un rédacteur qui s'y connaissait très peu. Alors je vous épargne l'analyse: c'était du n'importe quoi.

Voilà, 8 pages, c'est bien. Je ne crois pas que Boulon soit fan de la bouillie réchauffée et pré-machée. Donc j'attends.

Avec hâte.

----------


## Backbone

Ok. Alors c'est pas art mais création le mot.
Donc quand je crée un truc puant dans les chiottes, ce n'est qu'une création.
Si maintenant je prends en photo tout les jours et que j'expose dans une galerie, ca devient de l'art ?? (Et des trucs similaires voires pires ont déja été fait, je vous épargne les links  ::P: )

Trop subjectif comme concept en fait =)

----------


## b0b0

genre maintenant y'a des teasers des numéros, bientôt le trailer ?  :B): 


tain j'ai des trop bonnes idées

----------


## Guest

Sans déconner, l'art c'est subjectif ?

J'ai bien fait de venir lire ici, dites !

----------


## Arseur

> Je rigole encore tellement c'est de la bonne !


Eh bah alors, on fouille dans les affaires de Gringo maintenant ?

----------


## Tromzy

Vous avez beau essayé de m'appâter avec vos teasers, j'irai jamais l'acheter en kiosque !!






















...vu que je suis abonné.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> genre maintenant y'a des teasers des numéros, bientôt le trailer ? 
> 
> 
> tain j'ai des trop bonnes idées


D'ailleurs tu devrais regarder à la 30e ligne, page 55. ::ninja::  Par contre faut l'acheter ça n'apparait pas à la lumière des néons des librairies, qui comme chacun le sait cache les eastereggs.

----------


## FiXBi

Euh.... 'Damnation'. Le jeu dans la marge de droite. La fille. Les proportions, c'est normal?
Un soucis à la compo ou des développeur un peu (trop) prépubères ?

----------


## XWolverine

Mettre en couv "on ne fume que des trucs naturels", c'est osé.

----------


## Guest

> D'ailleurs tu devrais regarder à la 30e ligne, page 55. Par contre faut l'acheter ça n'apparait pas à la lumière des néons des librairies, qui comme chacun le sait cache les eastereggs.


Il était pas censé avoir gagné un abonnement ?

----------


## Arseur

Il a trichay je le rappelle.

----------


## b0b0

> Il était pas censé avoir gagné un abonnement ?


un abonnement oui mais pas à cpc

----------


## Tromzy

Un abonnement au Canard à l'Orange. Oui, il s'est bien fait niquay.

----------


## b0b0

Moi aussi demain charrette de fumier :holala:

----------


## Maxwell

2/10

----------


## Jolaventur

et si vous l'annoncez maintenant c'est qu'on peut l'avoir avant le 15?

----------


## Balboing

> Mettre en couv "on ne fume que des trucs naturels", c'est osé.


Le tabac est 100% natural, par contre "des" je vois pas... :?

----------


## ce2de

Bon il arrive quand dans ma boite au lettres... M'impatiente là...

----------


## bigxtra

> Bon il arrive quand dans ma boite au lettres... M'impatiente là...


Plus que trente minutes...

----------


## Maxwell

> Le tabac est 100% natural


Tu t'es jamais demandé comment ça se faisait que le tabac ne tombait jamais des cigarettes par le bout ?...

----------


## b0b0

vous en avez peut être chié pour le faire, mais il a intérêt à arriver propre 






> Tu t'es jamais demandé comment ça se faisait que le tabac ne tombait jamais des cigarettes par le bout ?...



j'ai rien compris, ça doit être un truc de fumeur

----------


## Backbone

> vous en avez peut être chié pour le faire, mais il a intérêt à arriver propre http://forum.langocha.com/html/emoticons/mad.gifhttp://forum.langocha.com/html/emoticons/caca.gif
> 
> http://forum.langocha.com/html/emoticons/ph34r.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai rien compris, ça doit être un truc de fumeur



Il voulait juste dire que le tabac est rempli de trucs pas cool du tout dedans.
Perso j'en met le moins possible dans mes... cigarettes  ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

> Il voulait juste dire que le tabac est rempli de trucs pas cool du tout dedans.


Une colle est appliqué sur le bout des cigarettes pour que le tabac ne s'en échappe pas.



> Perso j'en met le moins possible dans mes... cigarettes


Pareil, ça fait tousser et ça donne mauvaise haleine.

----------


## Kadehar

Hum, j'ai vraiment hâte  :;):  .

----------


## Backdraft13

Va falloir que je réserve les gogues pour lire l'article de Boulon tranquillou ::unsure::

----------


## Krabardaf

Canardplus m'aider dans la réalisation de mon travail de fin d'étude. Dingue quand même. Bon, et bien vous serez probablement dans mes sources, si votre dossier sur l'art dans le jeu vidéo est bien foutu. Mais je n'en doute pas.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai hâte de voir six colonnes remplies dans le Papier Culture.

----------


## Guest

> Moi aussi demain charrette de fumier :holala:


Enorme.

----------


## bigxtra

> Canardplus m'aider dans la réalisation de mon travail de fin d'étude. Dingue quand même. Bon, et bien vous serez probablement dans mes sources, si votre dossier sur l'art dans le jeu vidéo est bien foutu. Mais je n'en doute pas.






> BOULON Omar, "Le jeu vidéo est-il un art ?", in _CanardPC_, N° 166, mars 2008, Presse Non-Stop (Paris)


Y'a pas à dire, ça a de la gueule  :B):  (rédiger des bibliographies, c'est ma grande passion)

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai bien aimé le début du débat sur la question posée par la couv' genre "non mais il a tort !"
Hinhin...
Dommage que les gens se soient rendus compte trop vite qu'ils ont pas encore lu le dossier  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi j'ai acheté Joystick ce mois-ci,...
pour Operation Flashpoint.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ca s'annonce bien tout ça... J'ai hâte de jeter un oeil aux arguments du gars boulon.

Mais un tel sujet est quand même risqué : j'espère que vous êtes conscients que, à peine le 15 mars arrivé, le forum va être envahi par des armées de trolls hargneux (dont les membres du clan _D'accord-avec-Boulon_, les cruels _Pas-d'accord_ et les sanguinaires _Boulon-Crétin-Voici-Le-Résultat-De-Mes-Années-Passées-A-Réfléchir-A-Ce-Sujet_).

Il est évident que je ne participerai pas à ces vaines échauffourées.
(Ou alors juste un peu, pour voir)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca s'annonce bien tout ça... J'ai hâte de jeter un oeil aux arguments du gars boulon.
> 
> Mais un tel sujet est quand même risqué : j'espère que vous êtes conscients que, à peine le 15 mars arrivé, le forum va être envahi par des armées de trolls hargneux (dont les membres du clan _D'accord-avec-Boulon_, les cruels _Pas-d'accord_ et les sanguinaires _Boulon-Crétin-Voici-Le-Résultat-De-Mes-Années-Passées-A-Réfléchir-A-Ce-Sujet_).
> 
> Il est évident que je ne participerai pas à ces vaines échauffourées.
> (Ou alors juste un peu, pour voir)


Ca va être fun  :B):

----------


## Jonjonz

Tout comme le cinéma de haut niveau (budget, dateline, compromis, chaine d'execution), le jeu vidéo de haut niveau est une industrie avec des morceaux d'arts dedans.

Question suivante ?  :B):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

[aigri]
Putain, comme si on en avait pas assez d'attendre, voilà qu'ils nous font un teaser du prochain numéro.
Résultat, comme d'habitude : course frénétique vers le kiosque après le taf, retour au domicile comme un demeuré, un café, une clope et le nouveau numéro torché en une soirée... et encore deux semaines à patienter.  ::|: 
[/aigri]

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ben... sinon il y a nous. :viresacuti:

----------


## Zilief

"on en a chié pour faire le 167, on a été charrette."

Pourquoi c'est un scoop ça ? Y a une autre façon de travailler ???

----------


## znokiss

> Moi aussi demain charrette de fumier :holala:


Mouhahahahaaaa.. Bobo, tu a l'admiration éternelle d'un fils d'agriculteur..  eh ouais  ::P: 

J'peux la mettre sur bash-fr, celle-là ?

----------


## Velgos

> Ca s'annonce bien tout ça... J'ai hâte de jeter un oeil aux arguments du gars boulon.
> 
> Mais un tel sujet est quand même risqué : j'espère que vous êtes conscients que, à peine le 15 mars arrivé, le forum va être envahi par des armées de trolls hargneux (dont les membres du clan _D'accord-avec-Boulon_, les cruels _Pas-d'accord_ et les sanguinaires _Boulon-Crétin-Voici-Le-Résultat-De-Mes-Années-Passées-A-Réfléchir-A-Ce-Sujet_).
> 
> Il est évident que je ne participerai pas à ces vaines échauffourées.
> (Ou alors juste un peu, pour voir)


Aaaah j'ai hâte !

----------


## Ouaflechien

Can'art essai, l'art est-il un jeu vidéo par Octave Boulon de Douze. 39 Francs Suisses.

----------


## Zilief

Je préfère personnellement Adémar De Boulonneux et son magnifique pamphlet "Les cathédrales gothiques sont-elles des jeux vidéos ?" aux editions du PUF-PUF, mais ce topic va tourner mal si on commence à aborder les vrais sujets qui brouillent les familles.

----------


## getcha

J'espere que Stranglehold c'est de l'art, sinon j'arrete mon abonnement :menace:

----------


## Stifler

> Et merde... 
> 
> 
> Pareil sauf que moi j'ai essayé de le faire. Maintenant il ressemble plus à rien. Comment un fabriquant de processeurs en 3 lettres peut ne pas être AMD ?


Parce qu'il y a aussi VIA qui fait des procos  :;):

----------


## DrWaX

Ce numéro est indispensable (comme les autres) !!!

Dommage, il manque la tête de Claude François en première page (big up).

----------


## greenflo

> Parce qu'il y a aussi VIA qui fait des procos


 
Stifler, ou l'homme qui avait deux pages de retard...

----------


## getcha

C'est pas antinomique, art et jeu ?

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

> C'est pas antinomique, art et jeu ?


Bonne question....

Mais pourquoi ce serait ce antinomique ? 

Parce que le jeu est un divertissement ? Dans ce cas, le cinéma n'est pas un art non plus...

Parce qu'il est interactif ? Si on regarde un petit peu les tendances actuelles du "théatre d'avant-gard", l'interaction avec le public y prend une part de plus en plus importante...

Au final, difficile de savoir... tant, déjà, la définityion d'art est complexe par ce qu'elle recouvre. Prenons l'exemple de la musique : c'est un art. Mais est ce que la variété (ou le rock ou le rap) entrent dans cette catégorie ? (la définition de la musique comme art date de bien avant les courants de musique populaire actuels).

J'attends donc avec une certaine impatiente le dossier de Sieur Boulon qui, je n'en doute pas, nous épargenra les banalités du genre : "c'est beau donc c'est de l'art" ou "ça procure des émotions donc c'est de l'art".

----------


## Castor

En même temps, le fait de comparer le jeu vidéo à de l'art, c'est pas nouveau. On en parlait déjà comme du 8e art il y a plus de 10 ans.

Je me souviens de mon exposé en 1997 pendant ma première année d'IUT : "le jeu vidéo : 8e art?".

Bon j'ai eu que 11/20. Mais les profs étaient old-school. On restera des incompris.

----------


## Toxic

> "on en a chié pour faire le 167, on a été charrette."
> 
> Pourquoi c'est un scoop ça ? Y a une autre façon de travailler ???


Nan mais "on en a chié, on était charrette", Peter et Steven, la Classe Américaine, tout ça...

----------


## Nono

Oui, y'a matière à se prendre la tête sur le sujet. Déjà pour pondre une définition de l'art, qui regroupe à la fois les oeuvres de fond, les foutages de gueule tellement célèbres qu'ils sont devenus des monuments artistiques, sur quels critères tel oeuvre littéraire ou théatrale ou cinématographique devient de l'art, etc...

Ensuite il faut insérer le jeu video là dedans, et voir si au moins un jeu peut créer une porte d'entrée vers cette définition. Je pense à un jeu qui soit bien dirigiste niveau gameplay, qui t'impose une vision de l'auteur assez indigeste au premier abord, mais qui marque les esprits. Et je ne vois pas. Ou alors peut-être les petits jeux un peu schématiques comme pong ou space invaders ou tetris ?

----------


## tenshu

Pas forcement, une bonne dramaturgie n'impose pas selon moi un dirigisme ...

----------


## Nono

Ouais, mais déjà, "bonne dramaturgie" et jeu video, faut quand même bien chercher, non ? Mais Boulon l'a fait pour nous, y'a plus qu'à voir si il a trouvé  ::):

----------


## Zevka

> Ouais, mais déjà, "bonne dramaturgie" et jeu video, faut quand même bien chercher, non ? Mais Boulon l'a fait pour nous, y'a plus qu'à voir si il a trouvé



Completement HS par rapport au sujet, juste en réponse à la signature de Nono :

"I'm a prostitute robot from the future !"

J'ai bon ?  ::):  :B):

----------


## Athmos

Bah le cinéma, c'est déjà limite hein. C'est pas pour rien qu'on parle de cinéma d'art et d'essai pour une partie finalement restreinte du domaine. Le cinéma est un moyen. La plus grosse partie de la production employant ce moyen, c'est du spectacle, du divertissement. La démarche n'est pas un but esthétique, ou alors de manière très accessoire, comme pour le JV d'ailleurs. ajoute a ça que ces deux medias nécessitent trop de moyens pour produire une œuvre, en tout cas dans le monde de la production usuelle, pour pouvoir être l'œuvre de quelqu'un.
Ils sont toujours soumis à un objectif de rentabilité et souvent ne contiennent pas leur propres création originale (jeux tirés de films tirés de livres ou de pièces de théâtres). Ce n'est pas le cas d'une peinture, ou d'une sculpture, même une qu'on aime pas et qui a été réalisée par 30 personnes sous la direction de l'artiste.

[EDIT d'half : Maj au début du post merci]

----------


## Toxic

Allez, prochainement, le jeu de société est-il de l'art ? Parce que bon, ils vont faire un film adapté du Monopoly, puis pour dessiner un plateau de Monopoly il faut des artistes quand même, sans parler du mec qui a fait le design du haut-de-forme, de la voiture, le petit chien, la chaussure, et tout et tout, puis on ressent vachement des émotions en jouant (on s'énerve quand on perd, on est content quand on gagne), ça marque les esprits (le jeu a été inventé y a plus de 70 ans et encore aujourd'hui c'est connu dans le monde entier), alors si avec tout ça c'est pas la preuve formelle que le jeu de société c'est de l'Art... Franchement vous êtes pas ému aux larmes quand le nez rouge du patient dans Docteur Maboule s'allume ? Et le gars qui a dessiné la boîte de la Bonne Paye, putain, excusez-moi mais à côté du dessin de la boîte de la Bonne Paye, l'école flamande c'est quand même des rigolos.

----------


## Cyril

> Bonne question....
> 
> Mais pourquoi ce serait ce antinomique ? 
> 
> Parce que le jeu est un divertissement ? Dans ce cas, le cinéma n'est pas un art non plus...
> 
> Parce qu'il est interactif ? Si on regarde un petit peu les tendances actuelles du "théatre d'avant-gard", l'interaction avec le public y prend une part de plus en plus importante...
> 
> Au final, difficile de savoir... tant, déjà, la définition d'art est complexe par ce qu'elle recouvre. Prenons l'exemple de la musique : c'est un art. Mais est ce que la variété (ou le rock ou le rap) entrent dans cette catégorie ? (la définition de la musique comme art date de bien avant les courants de musique populaire actuels).
> ...



Parce que le jeu est interactif et que l'art ne l'est pas.


Ce qui est curieux avec le jeu vidéo, c'est qu'il peut être composé d'un certain nombre d'éléments appartenant à de l'art sans pour autant que l'ensemble n'en soit.

Je te rejoins sur un point, ce n'est pas parce que la musique est un art que toutes les compositions de musique le sont. On peut étendre ce point vue à tous les autres arts.

Ce n'est pas parce que le jeu vidéo n'est pas un art qu'il ne peut posséder ses chefs d'oeuvres, ses jeux d'auteurs, ses créateurs et ses génies.

----------


## getcha

Et si l'art c'était juste faire quelquechose de personnel et d'unique ?

----------


## Zevka

En même temps ... ça vous apporte quoi de savoir qu'une œuvre (quelque soit son type), puisse être définit (ou non) d'une manière ou d'une autre comme de l'art ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Parce que le jeu est interactif et que l'art ne l'est pas.



Je ne suis personnellement pas du tout d'accord avec ce point mais : 
 - y a déjà eu débat sur le forum, même si je ne sais plus quel post
 - il y aura bientôt débat quant les gens auront lu les propos de Boulon

Bref, pas envie de ré-exposer mes idées à ce niveau, mais mon exemple était Kasimir Malevitch.

----------


## Toxic

> Et si l'art c'était juste faire quelquechose de personnel et d'unique ?


Dans ce cas, le caca c'est de l'art, quand on fait caca le résultat est personnel et unique.



> En même temps ... ça vous apporte quoi de savoir qu'une œuvre (quelque soit son type), puisse être définit (ou non) d'une manière ou d'une autre comme de l'art ?


Bah, dans le cas des jeux vidéos, si c'est considéré comme art, aux développeurs ça leur apporte des subventions, et la satisfaction de pouvoir frimer genre "je ne suis pas qu'un gros geek qui programme des couillonnades, je suis un artiste", et aux joueurs, ça les déculpabilise, ils peuvent se dire "non non je ne suis pas en train de perdre mon temps sur un bête jeu, je participe à de l'art", ça leur permet aussi de ne s'intéresser à aucun vrai art tout en n'ayant pas l'impression d'être complètement incultes et creux.

----------


## Castor

> Je te rejoins sur un point, ce n'est pas parce que la musique est un art que toutes les compositions de musique le sont. On peut étendre ce point vue à tous les autres arts.


En même temps, la danse étant un art, si tous les pélos avec 10g dans le sang qui squattent les discothèques étaient des artistes, on le saurait.

----------


## getcha

> Dans ce cas, le caca c'est de l'art, quand on fait caca le résultat est personnel et unique.


Oui ya des artistes qui peignent avec leurs merdes. Mais une belle merde ca peut être juste de l'artisanat, et inversement de l'art ca peut être de la merde.

----------


## Zilief

PUTAIIIIIIIIN ! BRAVO BOULON ! BIEN JOUé ! 
Un débat sur l'art maintenant.... si ça continue j'vais m'acheter une vie sociale...




Toxic : et en plus j'me chie la honte en repérant pas une citation d'un auteur qu'on étudie au bac...

----------


## Dar

> En même temps, la danse étant un art, si tous les pélos avec 10g dans le sang qui squattent les discothèques étaient des artistes, on le saurait.


Je vais vite je m'entraine à n'pas perdre une seconde 
Je vais vite mais je freine 
Quand je vois que tu tombes 
Je vais vite car je sais 
Que le chemin est long 
Je vais vite tous mes mots 
Dépassent le mur du son


2 pages, vous avez 2 h.

----------


## Zevka

> Bah, dans le cas des jeux vidéos, si c'est considéré comme art, aux développeurs ça leur apporte des subventions, et la satisfaction de pouvoir frimer genre "je ne suis pas qu'un gros geek qui programme des couillonnades, je suis un artiste", et aux joueurs, ça les déculpabilise, ils peuvent se dire "non non je ne suis pas en train de perdre mon temps sur un bête jeu, je participe à de l'art", ça leur permet aussi de ne s'intéresser à aucun vrai art tout en n'ayant pas l'impression d'être complètement incultes et creux.


C'est bien ça le problème, pourquoi devrait-on culpabiliser d'apprécier une œuvre qui n'est pas définit par tel ou tel critère comme de l'art, en quoi la culture se limite à la connaissance de l'art ... quid de l'histoire, de l'expérience personnelle ?

Je trouve ça limite gerbant et assez pathétique de se sentir obligé d'être sous caution de l'art pour défendre ses passions... j'arrive à parler du jeu vidéo, qui est une de mes passion, avec des gens qui n'y connaisse presque rien, sans jamais me réfugier derrière cette caution philosophique à deux balles, tout simplement en parlant des expériences que certains jeux ont pu m'apporter.

----------


## Athmos

Le problème c'est que la connotation du mot fait que tout le monde veut se le coller. N'importe quel type qui coupe des gifs pour faire des sites web veut se faire passer pour un artiste, donc il prétend faire de l'art. Je crois que je préférais quand tout le monde se voulait "créa", c'était prétentieux aussi mais moins con.
La capacité (technique) à reproduire et diffuser toute œuvre a incroyablement amplifié les enjeux ( pécuniers essentielement ) de la pratique artistique.
L'art se définit surtout, de nos jours, à travers la définition de la démarche artistique; en particulier, l'œuvre d'art ne vise pas d'autre utilité que son statut et les réflexions ou émotions que cela peut entrainer.

----------


## Maxwell

Il devient chiant ce topic.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Nan mais "on en a chié, on était charrette", Peter (sic) et Steven, la Classe Américaine, tout ça...


Ouais, et je suis carrément pour que Zoulou renomme son sujet avec la citation exacte. Parce qu'en plus : "on a été charrette", c'est moche.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Il devient chiant ce topic.


Ouais... C'est même plus drôle... Y'a pas à dire, CanardPC c'était mieux avant :tentativederelance:

----------


## Toxic

> Je trouve ça limite gerbant et assez pathétique de se sentir obligé d'être sous caution de l'art pour défendre ses passions...


Les gens qui veulent à tout prix que le jeu vidéo soit considéré comme art, je considère qu'ils aiment pas vraiment le jeu vidéo, ils savent pas l'apprécier pour ce qu'il est.

----------


## Guest

De toute façon le jeu vidéo c'est l'art dans l'espace.

----------


## Guest62019

normal, si vous tournez à ça, le bouclage doit être bien chaotique

----------


## XWolverine

> Il devient chiant ce topic.


Et je te raconte pas quand tout le monde aura lu le papier de Boulon ...  ::o:

----------


## Toxic

> De toute façon le jeu vidéo c'est l'art dans l'espace.


T'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt l'art qui est Warcraft dans un musée ?

----------


## Guest

> T'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt l'art qui est Warcraft dans un musée ?


Ah y a de quoi faire un dossier là, faut proposer à Canard PC.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> l'œuvre d'art ne vise pas d'autre utilité que son statut et les réflexions ou émotions que cela peut entrainer.


Moui, ça dépend des arts, ça. L'architecture (le premier art, donc) vise, entre autres, à l'utilité, justement.

----------


## XWolverine

De toute façon l'art est niais.

----------


## Guest

De toute façon l'art est de bus.

----------


## Toxic

L'art est de mes fesses même, si on va par là.

----------


## Guest

> L'art est de mes fesses même, si on va par là.


Quel art sot ! Mon préféré restera l'art buste.

----------


## XoR

" comment la rédaction a été bluffé par *Turning point*, un incroyable FPS avec d'incroyables  nazis"

Ouais, incroyable, c'est le mot qui convient, j'ai hâte de lire l'article et de voir comment vous allez descendre ce titre...

----------


## vectra

Ils font que des merdes chez Haemimont...

----------


## half

Et la BD de Couly c'est de l'art ?

 (petit coup de troll)

----------


## Guest

> Et la BD de Couly c'est de l'art ?
> 
>  (petit coup de troll)


Ca je sais pas, mais je sais que Gringo, c'est un art tisant.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Et la BD de Couly c'est de l'art ?
> 
>  (petit coup de troll)


Pfff la BD c'est pas de l'art d'abord.

----------


## Athmos

> Moui, ça dépend des arts, ça. L'architecture (le premier art, donc) vise, entre autres, à l'utilité, justement.


Mouaif. Le premier dans la classification d'Hegel, pas par définition. l'architecture et le design sont par nature des disciplines hybrides du fait même qu'elles conjuguent l'artistique à l'utile (et éventuellement au marketing).

----------


## getcha

L'art à toujours une utilité : il a une fonction sociale et culturelle. Et il peut servir à allumer un feu, ouvrir une biere, draguer une gonzesse...

----------


## Casque Noir

> L'art à toujours une utilité : il a une fonction sociale et culturelle. Et il peut servir à allumer un feu, ouvrir une biere, draguer une gonzesse...


tu confondrais pas avec la connaissance ?

Et la taxe profesionnelle, c'est de la merde ?

----------


## getcha

Non mais la connaissance c'est le même principe, l'art c'est un outil de la connaissance quelquepart.

Désolé mais je n'ai pas de connaissance sur la taxe professionnelle.

----------


## kekranx

L'art sert à se foutre de la gueule du monde au delà de son propre trépas en faisant des trucs sur lesquels d'autres continuerons à poser leur interprétation après que l'artiste aura dévissé. et ça c'est génial

----------


## henshin

Toutes façons le seul art valable est l'art du fils à Nicky (dans la langue shakespeare).



Bah voui Nicky l'art-son !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'art sert à se foutre de la gueule du monde au delà de son propre trépas en faisant des trucs sur lesquels d'autres continuerons à poser leur interprétation après que l'artiste aura dévissé. et ça c'est génial


Plusun

Le top étant l'art abstrait, avec une toile couverte de 3-4 taches de peintures rouge/bleu/vert/noir, censés representé le "conflit intérieur qui habite chaque être humain".
Oui oui ça existe ce genre de trucs.

----------


## getcha

Et si l'art c'était d'expliquer le rien ?

----------


## TheToune

> Plusun
> 
> Le top étant l'art abstrait, avec une toile couverte de 3-4 taches de peintures rouge/bleu/vert/noir, censés representé le "conflit intérieur qui habite chaque être humain".
> Oui oui ça existe ce genre de trucs.


Tout ca ca vaut pas les monochromes  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tout ca ca vaut pas les monochromes



Mais qu'a-t'il donc voulu exprimer, avec son _carré blanc sur fond blanc_ ?


Sinon, je trouve que la couv n'est pas assez provoc par rapport au sujet. Détourner la _Joconde_, ça fait longtemps que c'est plus de la provocation. Z'auriez dû utiliser l'_Origine du monde_  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

> Tout ca ca vaut pas les monochromes


Qui sont d'ailleurs souvent même pas monochromes (cf Miro (comment on fait l'accent ?)). L'art serait-il tellement approximatif que sa définition s'applique même à la justesse de sa description ?

----------


## Maxwell

> cd Miro


C'est cf. , cd c'est pour changer de répertoire, geek.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> C'est cf. , cd c'est pour changer de répertoire, geek.


Bah il a peut-être un répertoire Miro dans son répertoire de travail...

----------


## getcha

C'est pas hors charte les repertoires Miro ?

----------


## Athmos

> Tout ca ca vaut pas les monochromes


Je vois pas ce que ça a de plus choquant que la fortune de Mickaël Jackson. Des types comme Malevitch (carré blanc sur fond blanc), pour incompréhensibles que vous soient leurs œuvres, n'ont pas eu les salaires indécents des footballeurs ou chanteurs pour gourdes. Qu'on accroche ou comprenne pas, c'est une chose, mais je suis sur que monsieur TF1 se fout bien plus de vos gueules que Monsieur Malevitch.

Même un type comme Jackson Pollock, dont les toiles apparemment quasi aléatoires font un scandale depuis qu'une d'entre elle est devenu l'œuvre la plus cher du monde en 2006, a vécu une vie avec des moyens très ordinaire. il a d'ailleurs abandonné son style le plus célèbre à peine quelque mois après avoir accédé à la popularité (7 ans avant de mourir).

Si vous voulez aller chercher des imposteurs qui se foutent de votre gueule, aller voir les salaires des animateurs télés ou de nos artistes exilées favoris. Le marché de l'art, même s'il est de plus en plus piloté par la spéculation ces temps ci, n'a quand même rien a voir avec celui du cinéma ou de la musique pop, ou de la télé. Le show business dit bien ce qu'il veut dire : c'est bien du "show", du "spectacle" qu'il s'agit, et d'argent.

Même si la sculpture ou la peinture contemporaine ne sont pas nécessairement des milieux angéliques ou désintéressés, il n'empèche qu'au championnat du monde de l'arnaque, ils jouent dans la cours de maternelle, option niaiserie. Il reste plus facile de gagner sa vie dans la peinture en allant peindre des murs au rouleau qu'en vendant ses toiles à qui veut les acheter.

----------


## TheToune

> Qui sont d'ailleurs souvent même pas monochromes (cd Miro (comment on fait l'accent ?)). L'art serait-il tellement approximatif que sa définition s'applique même à la justesse de sa description ?


A la télé une fois j'ai vu le sombre grouspuscule qui achete les oeuvres pour l'etat (patrimoine national tout ça) acheter un tableaux intitulé "bleu" qui etait effectivement entierement bleu  :<_<:  pour une somme aprochant les 10 000 € ( de nos impots ) ... Je vous passe les justificatifs "c'est une merveille :branlette elististe: "

J'ai eu une espece de remou à l'estomac et de profondes remontée de bile  ::(:  
Ca devait etre dans un capital ou un truc du genre  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> blabla


Hmmm où-est ce que t'as vu qu'on parlait de l'art et du pognon ?
On parle juste de l'intêret de certaines oeuvres artistiques.

----------


## Athmos

> Hmmm où-est ce que t'as vu qu'on parlait de l'art et du pognon ?
> On parle juste de l'intêret de certaines oeuvres artistiques.


C'est l'argument "l'art c'est du foutage de gueule" auquel je répond. Je ne pense pas que ça en soit. Les gens qui pondent même les œuvres les plus abstraites voire absconses ont en général une démarche sincère. Ça vaut le coup de lire sur Klein avant de cataloguer ses "bleu" (des monochromes) dans le foutage de gueule, ou de voir la perspective et les œuvres de Malévitch évoluer jusqu'aux premier monochromes, ou encore de suivre Mondrian, ou Franz Marc, ou Kandinsky, dans leur progression vers l'abstraction.

Et je dis ça parce qu'à force, c'est lourd de lire cette opinion là (de toute façon l'art c'est juste du foutage de gueule), sans argument, sans renseignements, sans même savoir a quelles œuvres au juste on fait référence. Donc je me permet, parceque mon point de vue là dessus est différent, de l'exprimer et de l'étayer comme je peut.

Il y a bien d'autres aspects à considérer, c'est d'accord, je fait le prof a citer des artistes et ça t'irrite, ok, mais c'est aussi parce que je revendique mon droit a pouvoir apprécier l'art contemporain sans me faire traiter de couillon. Si c'est hors sujet (sans doute), les propos de kekranx et les tiens la dessus l'était autant, juste plus courts.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> [Gros coup de gueule]


Et ? C'est quoi le rapport avec la discussion ?

----------


## Guest

> Et ? C'est quoi le rapport avec la discussion ?


Bite.

----------


## Athmos

> (...) un tableaux intitulé "bleu" qui etait effectivement entierement bleu  pour une somme aprochant les 10 000 € (...)


As tu déjà vu un bleu Klein (c'est de ça qu'il s'agit) ?

C'est juste la version du XXI siècle de "Van gogh c'est nul, on voit les traits".

----------


## getcha

Ouai l'art contemporain c'est plus du concept pur qu'une dialectisation du réel par exemple. Enfin ca brûle aussi bien. 

Et je m'etonne que l'on ait pas encore abordé le sujet : Est ce que Gygax était un artiste ?

----------


## kekranx

> C'est l'argument "l'art c'est du foutage de gueule" auquel je répond. Je ne pense pas que ça en soit. Les gens qui pondent même les œuvres les plus abstraites voire absconses ont en général une démarche sincère. Ça vaut le coup de lire sur Klein avant de cataloguer ses "bleu" (des monochromes) dans le foutage de gueule, ou de voir la perspective et les œuvres de Malévitch évoluer jusqu'aux premier monochromes, ou encore de suivre Mondrian, ou Franz Marc, ou Kandinsky, dans leur progression vers l'abstraction.
> 
> Et je dis ça parce qu'à force, c'est lourd de lire cette opinion là (de toute façon l'art c'est juste du foutage de gueule), sans argument, sans renseignements, sans même savoir a quelles œuvres au juste on fait référence. Donc je me permet, parceque mon point de vue là dessus est différent, de l'exprimer et de l'étayer comme je peut.
> 
> Il y a bien d'autres aspects à considérer, c'est d'accord, je fait le prof a citer des artistes et ça t'irrite, ok, mais c'est aussi parce que je revendique mon droit a pouvoir apprécier l'art contemporain sans me faire traiter de couillon. Si c'est hors sujet (sans doute), les propos de kekranx et les tiens la dessus l'était autant, juste plus courts.


ce brillantissime aphorisme, digne des parkings des plus grandes discothèques à 3h du mat le dimanche, m'est venu en visitant Le Nouveau Réalisme au Grand Palais http://www.grandpalais.fr/archives.html Par contre, contrairement à *Monsieur Cacao*, je dis ça avec une profonde admiration.
à ce propos, quelqu'un a vu le documentaire 'my kid could paint that' ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> As tu déjà vu un bleu Klein (c'est de ça qu'il s'agit) ?
> 
> C'est juste la version du XXI siècle de "Van gogh c'est nul, on voit les traits".


Klein

Je suis allé voir, mais désolé, un tableau recouvert de bleu (joli bleu quand même), ça ne m'inspire mais alors, pas du tout. 
Maintenant, plus que l'oeuvre elle-même, l'important c'est la démarche de l'artiste, je te l'accorde. Mais faut pas t'étonner qu'on ait l'impression d'être pris pour des cons quand on voit ce genre de tableau et derrière, une longue explication métaphysique sur "Pourquoi je l'ai peins en bleu ?"...
Surtout qu'il en a peint plusieurs monochromes "bleu"...Si je veux bien accepter l'explication et la démarche de son premier mono, comment dois-je comprendre les autres "bleus" ? Que pour chaque mono "bleu" la  démarche peut être différente, en ce cas elle pourrait être la même quelque soit la couleur ou la forme de la toile ?

----------


## getcha

Bah le premier c'était une beta

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La version complète n'est pas plus attrayante  :;):

----------


## TheToune

> As tu déjà vu un bleu Klein (c'est de ça qu'il s'agit) ?
> 
> C'est juste la version du XXI siècle de "Van gogh c'est nul, on voit les traits".


Non, si je me rappel bien c'etait l'oeuvre d'un nouvel artiste ...
L'achat a été fait uniquement parce qu'il avait "bonne reputation" a aucun moement je n'ai entendu parler de démarche artistique dans la bouche des acheteurs qui se pamait juste devant une série de monochrome (stricte) de divers artistes et devait décidé de ceux qu'ils allaient acheter au nom de l'etat.

Je ne suis pas amateur d'art, mais je suis pret à accepter le principe de la démarche artistique qui amene à produire des monochromes au sein d'une "collection" et j'admet volontier ne pas etre en mesure de juger cette démarche.

Mais de ce que j'ai vu, cet achat n'avait rien a voir avec de l'art, c'etait juste de la branlette à la mode "jet set".

----------


## getcha

Les acheteurs c'est différent, ils prenennent l'art pour un investissement. C'est des cons, on peut le dire.

----------


## Maxwell

Hey attention je vais faire de l'art:



```
#330099
```

C'est un monochrome pour geek. Vous pouvez pas comprendre vous êtes trop obtus.

----------


## Backbone

> Hey attention je vais faire de l'art:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #330099
> ```
> 
> C'est un monochrome pour geek. Vous pouvez pas comprendre vous êtes trop obtus.


 ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suppose que ça désigne l'incompréhension du type qui se retrouvge devant une flèche ?

----------


## Athmos

> Non, si je me rappel bien c'etait l'oeuvre d'un nouvel artiste ...
> L'achat a été fait uniquement parce qu'il avait "bonne reputation" a aucun moement je n'ai entendu parler de démarche artistique dans la bouche des acheteurs qui se pamait juste devant une série de monochrome (stricte) de divers artistes et devait décidé de ceux qu'ils allaient acheter au nom de l'etat.
> 
> Je ne suis pas amateur d'art, mais je suis pret à accepter le principe de la démarche artistique qui amene à produire des monochromes au sein d'une "collection" et j'admet volontier ne pas etre en mesure de juger cette démarche.
> 
> Mais de ce que j'ai vu, cet achat n'avait rien a voir avec de l'art, c'etait juste de la branlette à la mode "jet set".





> Les acheteurs c'est différent, ils prenennent l'art pour un investissement. C'est des cons, on peut le dire.


Je comprend ça, et en effet je fais la différence entre ceux qui font l'art et ceux qui gravitent autour (galeristes, critiques, acheteurs, mécènes, muséologues et conservateurs, etc).

Même s'il y a des artistes qui surfent sur une mode et qui orchestrent leur médiatisation (le plus doué est curieusement un artiste très apprécié du public qui n'aime pas l'art contemporain : Dali), la majorité sont relativement sincères et honnêtes, du moins, autant que le péquin moyen. Dans la mesure ou ils ne brassent pas des sommes exorbitantes (sauf exception, mais la majorité n'est pas Damien Hirst ou Jeff Koons), je ne vois pas en quoi ils se foutent de la gueule de qui que ce soit.

Quand bien même on prouverait scientifiquement et irréfutablement que c'est de la branlette intellectuelle, la branlette ça a jamais tué personne, laissons ceux qui aiment se faire plaisir.

Le monde des peintres en monochromes est quand même moins envahissant que, je sais pas moi, celui du football ou des séries télés, dont il est beaucoup plus difficile de ne pas entendre parler, même si on ne s'y intéresse pas. Du coup, j'ai du mal à comprendre l'indignation chronique et parfois l'hostilité devant l'art contemporain qui se manifeste à l'improviste ici ou là.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a moins d'efforts de réflexion à fournir quand tu regardes un match de Foot.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Je suppose que ça désigne l'incompréhension du type qui se retrouvge devant une flèche ?


T'as tout saisi de la démarche artistique de l'artiste  :^_^:

----------


## Velgos

Haha c'est génial, ça commence déjà. Et ça attaque toujours cash sur l'art contemporain.

J'ai hâte.

----------


## Maxwell

En même temps "art contemporain" ça peut aussi dire "truc bizarre sans intérêt"... Donc forcément si tu le compares à l'art au sens large, y'aura toujours du clash.

----------


## Jonjonz

> En même temps, le fait de comparer le jeu vidéo à de l'art, c'est pas nouveau. On en parlait déjà comme du 8e art il y a plus de 10 ans.
> 
> Je me souviens de mon exposé en 1997 pendant ma première année d'IUT : "le jeu vidéo : 8e art?".
> 
> Bon j'ai eu que 11/20. Mais les profs étaient old-school. On restera des incompris.


tiens encore un martyr du bon gout ...  :<_<:  ptet que ton exposé était juste une ode d'amour immodérée comme un chien s'astiquant sur ta jambe ... hors un devoir demande des arguments, une démarche dialectique, du contenu aussi, avec des exemples réel, pour déboucher sur quelque chose de plus profond que 
" oui c'est un art maiheuuuu non je fais pas de complexe du tout "

----------


## GruntGrunt

> tiens encore un martyr du bon gout ...  ptet que ton exposé était juste une ode d'amour immodérée comme un chien s'astiquant sur ta jambe ... hors un devoir demande des arguments, une démarche dialectique, du contenu aussi, avec des exemples réel, pour déboucher sur quelque chose de plus profond que 
> " oui c'est un art maiheuuuu non je fais pas de complexe du tout "


Putain c'est ouf ça... Peut-être que t'en sais rien de comment était son devoir. Et dans ce cas-là, peut-être que tu ferais bien te fermer ta gueule, non ?

Je précise pour les futurs intervenants que je ne connais absolument pas Castor et que par conséquent je ne tire rien à le "défendre".

----------


## Backbone

Débat sans fond, mais avec bcp de participants intéressants et sachant argumenter, c'est pas du clubic style ici  ::ninja:: 

CPC FTW  \o/

En fait, tu crée un truc, si ta envie que ça soit de l'art pour diverses raisons (tu y à passé du temps, tu trouve ça super hype, ect), c'est ton droit =)

http://membres.lycos.fr/youpi98/philo/art_pg.htm

Edit : l'arrière plan du link pique les yeux, mais le texte résume tout ce qu'on pourra écrire la dessus sur 1000 pages de topics.

Sur ce, je retourne sur le topic à b0b0 :asdutempsàperdre:

----------


## half

Waow je viens de le lire l'article de Boulon sur l'art et c'est intéressant, même avec mon peu de culture et vocabulaire j'ai pu le comprendre...

A mon avis cela plaira à pas mal de floodeur artistes de ce topic.

----------


## getcha

C'est pas du flood c'est de l'art :relanceledebat:

----------


## Maxwell

> C'est pas du flood c'est de l'art :relanceledebat:


Si l'art peut faire rire, tu es un artiste.

@Jonjonz: il t'a fait quoi ce pauvre Castor pour que tu lui tires dessus comme ça à boulets rouges ?

----------


## half

> C'est pas du flood c'est de l'art :relanceledebat:


Ok j'édite pardon.

----------


## Guest

> @Jonjonz: il t'a fait quoi ce pauvre Castor pour que tu lui tires dessus comme ça à boulets rouges ?


Il a mis des majuscules, et Jonjonz il aime pas ça, les majuscules.

----------


## getcha

Si flooder c'est créer, uriner c'est démolir ?

----------


## bigxtra

> Les gens qui pondent même les œuvres les plus abstraites voire absconses ont en général une démarche sincère.


Comme montrer qu'on peut prendre les gens pour des truffes avec un rectangle bleu ? Enfin, j'y connais rien, mais j'imagine que ce genre d'œuvre a plus pour but d'enclencher ce genre de débat sur l'art que de provoquer l'admiration, non ?

En tout cas, ce qui est sur, c'est qu'y avait un fan de ce monsieur Klein (non, pas Gérard) chez Microsoft :



C'est le BSOD tout craché.

----------


## XWolverine

> C'est cf. , cd c'est pour changer de répertoire, geek.


Ah bon ? Je croyais que c'était pour écouter de la musique.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pour conclure cette agréable discussion entre esthètes, moi je dis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy7NkCQyGbg
(Vous pouvez me traiter de réac, j'adore ça)

Et je me réjouis de voir que ce sujet part déjà en couille alors que le mag n'est pas encore sorti...

(Voix de l'empereur Palpatine): _"All is like I have forseen..."_ *evil grin*

----------


## XWolverine

> #330099


L'est nul ton monochrome. Tiens :
0x002E9CDE
Beaucoup plus évasion, lumière et apaisement.

----------


## Athmos

> Comme montrer qu'on peut prendre les gens pour des truffes avec un rectangle bleu ? Enfin, j'y connais rien, mais j'imagine que ce genre d'œuvre a plus pour but d'enclencher ce genre de débat sur l'art que de provoquer l'admiration, non ?
> (...)


Pas dans le cas de Klein. Pour une œuvre dont le but était de faire réfléchir sur l'art et la provocation, va voir les ready made de Marcel Duchamp, particulièrement "fontaine". Si tu veux la suite du débat, tu peux faire une recherche sur Pinoncelli et sa démarche. C'est instructif et rigolo; tu verra que ce genre de débats n'a pas lieu qu'ici.

La démarche de Klein est différente; il s'est particulièrement obstiné a vouloir représenter le vide (la démarche de Klein était très spirituelle voire spiritualiste). Je n'ai pas le niveau pour me faire son exégète, alors si tu es curieux tu trouvera beaucoup de choses avec gougueulh.

Notamment, son bleu est unique (il est même breveté IKB, International Klein Blue); il a fait de nombreuses recherches sur les pigments, qui l'ont conduit a créer ce bleu si spécial (pour ça que je demandais si vous l'aviez vu en direct), notamment parceque la densité de couleur est exceptionnelle. même une surface plane semble vibrer, la couleur "mange" les ombres et lumières, sur des objets c'est un rendu très frappant.

Une des grandes réussites de Klein, c'est que ses "bleu" touchent justement souvent un public très large; contrairement a ce qu'on peut supposer en voyant une photo, la couleur en elle même crée vraiment un effet particulier, que beaucoup de gens sont a même d'apprécier (plus que de gens qui pourront comprendre la démarche d'un artiste concret par exemple).

Bref, de toute manière je ne prétend pas que tout le monde devrait se sentir intéresse par l'art contemporain, ou en vouloir dans son salon; seulement je ne vois pas en quoi sa pratique ou son appréciation serait moins respectable que celle de l'art classique qui l'a précédé. Parce qu'il faut parfois se renseigner et souvent réfléchir ?

On n'est pas obligé, pas plus qu'on n'est obligé de pratiquer, disons, la programmation, ou les maths pour respecter l'idée qu'une démonstration ou un algorithme puisse être "élégant".

----------


## Backbone

Mon gamin de 6 ans viens à l'instant de me dire "papa, regarde l'artiste que je suis"
Il avais accroché 4 ballons de baudruche ensemble...

C'est la même chose pour Klein, y'a une analyse, une recherche, une création et une satisfaction...

----------


## Maxwell

La gamine de deux ans de mon pote peint des fresques murales avec ses mains et ses excrément. 

nul doute que c'est de l'art pour elle, par contre son père a une vision beaucoup plus figée.

----------


## Backbone

> La gamine de deux ans de mon pote peint des fresques murales avec ses mains et ses excrément. 
> 
> nul doute que c'est de l'art pour elle, par contre son père a une vision beaucoup plus figée.



 ::): 

La preuve que c'est subjectif donc  ::P: 
'Tain, on vient de réinventer la roue Max, je vais m'en jetter un petit à ta santé !
 :B):

----------


## bigxtra

> Réponse intéressante


Merci !

----------


## Ouaflechien

> ...
> 
> Sinon, je trouve que la couv n'est pas assez provoc par rapport au sujet. Détourner la _Joconde_, ça fait longtemps que c'est plus de la provocation. Z'auriez dû utiliser l'_Origine du monde_


avec la tête de Mario!

sinon et pour participer a ce débat fort passionnant je rajouterai un "c'est pas faux" qui doit je pense bien faire avancer les choses (non pas celle de la vie).

----------


## Backbone

> avec la tête de Mario!
> 
> sinon et pour participer a ce débat fort passionnant je rajouterai un "c'est pas faux" qui doit je pense bien faire avancer les choses (non pas celle de la vie).


C'est côtelette que vous comprenez pas ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlNQMLl-xjU

----------


## FreeliteSC

youpi

----------


## Grimar

tous drogués ces canards  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> D'ailleurs tu devrais regarder à la 30e ligne, page 55. Par contre faut l'acheter ça n'apparait pas à la lumière des néons des librairies, qui comme chacun le sait cache les eastereggs.


 :B): je vais regarder

----------


## b0b0

haha très bon l'easteregg

----------


## Zilief

> http://www.zeblog.com/blog/uploads/l...carreblanc.jpg
> Mais qu'a-t'il donc voulu exprimer, avec son _carré blanc sur fond blanc_ ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, je trouve que la couv n'est pas assez provoc par rapport au sujet. Détourner la _Joconde_, ça fait longtemps que c'est plus de la provocation. Z'auriez dû utiliser l'_Origine du monde_


Pour le carré blanc, si tu acceptes de lire plus de 4 lignes d'affilée et de le contextualiser, tu devrais arriver facilement à trouver des explications qui te rassureront au moins une fois que tu auras réfléchi à ce que ce type de rupture a permis. C'est un sujet assez bateau, je te file même pas de lien, y a même un truc qui s'appelle les livres pour ça qu'est pas mal.

En gros, sans ce genre de tableau sur lequel on aime chier dans les bistrots, on serait restés bloqués sur l'académisme, et la société qui va autour... Pour faire très très trèèès vite sur le carré blanc, en gros ça répondait à une époque où déboulait la photo et où les peintres ont commencé à s'interroger sur l'obligation faite en peinture de figurer le réel alors que la photo promettait de le faire mieux et sans effort. Et malgré la volonté des académistes de ne rien changer, certains ont commencé à peindre autre chose. Le carré blanc est connu parce c'est une assez bonne blague de l'époque qui résume ça.

Et ça, pour résumer ET schématiser en même temps, ça te permet par exemple aujourd'hui de jouer à Super-Mario, où tout est imaginé, au lieu de n'avoir le choix qu'entre des clones de COD4, qui ont la prétention de "copier" le réel (en faisant un jeu de guerre où on ne meurt pas).

Et il est assez facile de se gaudrioler en ignorant à quel point était non-permissive la société à laquelle on a échappé...

Quant au vieux débat moisi sur l'art, c'est pas une course à la 1e place ou le concours du plus gros kiki, mais un rapport aux choses.
"jeder Mensch ist ein Künstler" comme disait le père Beuys, chaque Homme est (potentiellement, s'il le décide) un artiste, et le classement 1e, 2e,...8e ou 52e art est aussi imbécile que le top 50.

Si tu veux être un artiste, tu es un artiste. Ton boulanger, s'il a choisi de pratiquer son métier selon sa foi, son coeur où tout autre mot que tu accepteras de ne pas trouver ridicule, plutôt que de se faire livrer sa pâte en camion-citerne bannette pour améliorer ton pain, EST un artiste., voilà ce que dit Beuys, et j'avoue que j'aime sa définition.

Quel que soit ton métier, quand tu décides de risquer de ne pas bouffer pour le faire bien malgré ce qu'on te pipeaute, tu fais de l'art.

Et j'ai du mal à comprendre cette hostilité à l'art, de façon plus générale, comme si la culture était une insulte à l'inculture : ce qu'on ne comprend ne nous est pas toujours hostile, comme n'est pas toujours bienveillant ce qui se fait trop bien comprendre.

Le jeu vidéo est-il un art ? Aucune idée, question de journaliste pour mettre sur la couverture je pense un peu putassière (mais certainement moins que l'option couv' avec Carla par exemple) mais on peut déjà dire que COD4 n'est pas de l'art mais de l'industrie, alors que Sins of a solar empire semble vouloir s'en rapprocher.

Et je cherche pas (que) à faire mon péteux, mais à repister le débat sur autre chose que ce qu'on aimerait bien que vous continuiez à ne pas comprendre. En gros, débattre sur l'art pourquoi pas, et encore faut à boire, mais croire qu'on débat en disant j'aime pas parce que je comprends pas, c'est de l'auto-aliénation.

(oui, je sais je bourrine, mais je voudrais surtout pas être perçu comme étant insultant, ou prétentieux ou je sais pas trop quoi d'autre de maychant, mais à la longue, à force d'entendre toujours les mêmes phrases bateaux, je me demande si l'Histoire de l'Art ce serait pas utile à l'école, surtout en un siècle "d'images"...Et puis après j'allume ma télé et je comprends mieux pourquoi "on" préfère ne pas éduquer...Donc oui, je suis colère, mais pas contre toi du tout, je te rassure)

PS : après comprendre n'exclue pas le regard critique et on peut voir beaucoup de merde dans l'art contemporain, mais plutôt dans la pratique à la mode depuis l'art conceptuel 70/80 qui consiste pour des artistes à pondre le concept...Et à le faire réaliser par des étudiants de beaux-arts de 1e annéee tout contents de bosser à l'oeil pour une pointure... Mais bon, l'Art n'est pas ni mieux ni moins bien lotti que le reste de la production intellectuelle et culturelle aujourd'hui... Globalement beaucoup de merde, marketing rules, mais une époque a la production culturelle qu'elle mérite... Rarement celle dont elle a besoin. Le début du XXe a été un vrai saut quantique, ce que nous semblons incapables de faire aujourd'hui.

----------


## Zilief

ça plombe hein ce genre de post ?
Difficile de poser une bonne vanne maintenant....  ::P: 

Défi !!!

----------


## Maxwell

Moi j'ai un défi pour toi: à partir de maintenant, juste au moment ou t'aurais cliqué sur "envoyer la réponse", tu te relis et tu vires pas moins de la moitié.

Sérieux t'es le seul mec sur ce forum qui fait des messages que j'arrive pas à lire. Et pourtant t'as du lourd en face.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

:^_^:  Je suis pété de rire. Il a inventé le pavé-flood.

----------


## Zilief

> Moi j'ai un défi pour toi: à partir de maintenant, juste au moment ou t'aurais cliqué sur "envoyer la réponse", tu te relis et tu vires pas moins de la moitié.
> 
> Sérieux t'es le seul mec sur ce forum qui fait des messages que j'arrive pas à lire. Et pourtant t'as du lourd en face.


erf désolé hombre, je relis déjà et je fais dans le succint... Mais y a des sujets où il y a de quoi pondre plus de 3 lignes si on veut prétendre cogiter un peu... Après ça n'empêche pas les vannes en 3 mots, que je lis aussi avec plaisir. Mais personnellement, pour répondre aux brèves de comptoir sur l'art, j'ai besoin de plus long, mais tu peux toujours sauter au canard suivant quand tu lis mon nom à l'entrée ! Ou sinon, pour ceux que ça intéresse, prenez le temps de lire : j'ai pris le temps de l'écrire.

RéSUMé : SI TU AIMES PAS LES TEXTES LONGS ET QUE TU VOIS MON NOM, PASSE AU SUIVANT.

 :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pour le carré blanc, [...]


Pour le _Carré blanc_, c'était une blague. Pas pour me moquer des artistes comme l'a cru Athmos qui m'est tombé dessus comme la vérole sur le bas clergé, mais plutôt des pseudo-critiques, galeristes & co, en bref de ceux qui prétendent analyser certains trucs plus que de raison. J'aurais dû mettre des guillemets autour de ma phrase (et éventuellement choisir une autre œuvre que celle-ci), sorry.




> Et il est assez facile de se gaudrioler en ignorant à quel point était non-permissive la société à laquelle on a échappé...


Lui n'y a pas échappé, le pouvoir soviétique l'a forcé à revenir vers des oeuvres plus classiques, comme son autoportrait de 1933 (il a quand même glissé un carré noir sur fond blanc en guise de signature, si vous regardez bien  ::): ) :





> Quant au vieux débat moisi sur l'art, c'est pas une course à la 1e place ou le concours du plus gros kiki, mais un rapport aux choses.
> "jeder Mensch ist ein Künstler" comme disait le père Beuys, chaque Homme est (potentiellement, s'il le décide) un artiste, et le classement 1e, 2e,...8e ou 52e art est aussi imbécile que le top 50.


Le classement 1er, 2e [...] 6e renvoie à Hegel et est cohérent avec son époque. Ce qui est imbécile est de vouloir rajouter des arts au bout sans se poser la question de leur matérialité et de leur expressivité.




> **reste du message**


Mouais, bof. Je suis pas fan de ce genre de relativisme qui consiste à dire que tout est art...

----------


## Zilief

> Pour le _Carré blanc_, c'était une blague [...] Mouais, bof. Je suis pas fan de ce genre de relativisme qui consiste à dire que tout est art...


Muah ah aaaaah aaah !  ::P: 

Bonne blague alors ! J'ai foncé ! Quant à l'approche relativiste, je suis pas si fan non plus, mais je voulais pousser la blague et y opposer des arguments, peut-être juste pour rappeler qu'on pouvait argumenter... Et cool, tu argumentes, et bien en plus... Que du bonheur !

PS : pour relativiser même le relativisme, disons alors que j'aime à penser que TOUT peut être art... Une autre blague... Mais assez motivante en fait.

PPS : tiens j'en profite pour ceux qui n'y bitent rien et qui veulent comprendre en s'amusant (salut maxwell!) ou ceux qui veulent juste enfin rigoler avec les philosophes et je rappelle l'existence de "Spinoza encule Hegel" de Jean-Bernard Pouy, un roman bête et méchant où des hordes mad-maxiennes s'affrontent dans une France post-apoc', en Guzzi 850 et bottes de lézards mauves et au nom d'Hegel et de Spinoza. Du lourd !

----------


## Jonjonz

> Si l'art peut faire rire, tu es un artiste.
> 
> @Jonjonz: il t'a fait quoi ce pauvre Castor pour que tu lui tires dessus comme ça à boulets rouges ?


J'aime pas les poseurs.<_<

----------

